# kylin vs ammit



## MOE (6/6/17)

which is better and why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DangerDave (6/6/17)

MOE said:


> which is better and why?


Hey dude, I'm fairly new to the forum myself, however, in my experience its better to do a little research beforehand and see whats already been said on the forum, rather than asking an empty, open-ended question. Check this out: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/search/19664739/?q=kylin+ammit&t=post&o=relevance

There is lots of info on here already to help with the information finding to bring to the table in your question.
Plus a few of the big names in hardware reviewing have done videos comparing the two as well. Here's a good one: 

To answer the question to some degree, they are very similar, with a few cosmetic differences, as well as a slight variation in the airflow.
I believe it was only the first few Kylins that leaked down the 510 pin. The second batch in SA are ok apparently.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## MOE (6/6/17)

DangerDave said:


> Hey dude, I'm fairly new to the forum myself, however, in my experience its better to do a little research beforehand and see whats already been said on the forum, rather than asking an empty, open-ended question. Check this out: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/search/19664739/?q=kylin+ammit&t=post&o=relevance
> 
> There is lots of info on here already to help with the information finding to bring to the table in your question.
> Plus a few of the big names in hardware reviewing have done videos comparing the two as well. Here's a good one:
> ...



thanks for that.. and i did do research before i asked this question i just didnt find the clarity i was looking for.. i seen a thread drift off topic to another tank, hence this thread..but thanks again for the info and taking the time to reply to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (6/6/17)

off topic but get the Reload or Azeroth RTA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

